# OMG BFP - Shocked, scared and don't believe the result



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. AF was due yesterday so I did a test which was BFN. Still no AF so did a clearblue digital one this morning and got a . I honestly don't believe the result as I have no symptoms whatsoever apart from feeling a bit sick the last couple of days. Also with the BFN yesterday, could it just be the pee stick messing with my head? I've had a false +ive/ or chemical pg before so am just expecting the same again.

Sorry to ramble, but I think I've lost the plot    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Ally34 (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your positive result.

I shall keep fingers crossed for you that everything progresses well.


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

I just wanted to say    for you

Have a a healthy and happy pregnancy 

take care

Wendy K


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

AHHH Rosie that is sooo great    ... I am so pleased for you.. we will all be sending you         for everything to be fine ..ooh I am glad I got the digital tests now waiting in the cupboard as they seem to be better than some of the others. 

Good Luck x 
Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Rosie

I think congratulations are in order !!   

Hpts detect the hormone hcg which is only released from the embryo once implanted...it is very very rare (although not unheard of) to get a false +ve because hpts dont detect any other hormone that could give a +ve result.  The only way it may be false is if it was an evaporation line which would usually appear well after the 10 minute checking time !! ...unless you'd had hcg trigger injection such as Pregnyl, Ovitrelle etc which can give false +ve but I dont think you've had these have you 

I'd try not to think about chemical pregnancies (ie early miscarriages) ...having had several these there's no way of knowing whats going on until you have hcg blood test and scan.

It could well be that you had late implantation and that there just wasn't enough hcg hormone to detect yesterday but today there is.  Perhaps go to your GP for a blood test to check the hcg levels...

I'm sure its good news for you 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo HOO       

Rosie Fab news  

 on your 

x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

hiya rosie,congratulations.im sure you will be fine as there is lots of people who are pregnant who only get very faint lines to start with! mine was the same and i didnt believe it but it was true.i kept thinking it was a mix up with the chemicals.so take care try not to worry and good luck.   .xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow Rosie
Congrats on your    

Take care of yourself.

Mrs Hopeful xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya rosie

Just popping in to say  on your 

Looking good to me

Enjoy!

love Emxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, congratulations Rosie!  Brilliant news!  Keeping my fingers crossed that all progresses well for you hun  xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG!!! Rosie - Huge congratulations!

WOW! I'm so thrilled for you that is such great news                 ^afro

Thats made my weekend.  Jo xxxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi rosie!

Brilliant news! Have a healthy pregnancy!

Take care

Andi


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to say 

I've just started my first clomid cycle this month, so learning that clomid does work has given me hope!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie sounds like a BFP to me!!

Congrats!

Kate xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow Rosie, that's great news!!!!!      

I can understand that you must be feeling in disbelief and a tad anxious.  Try and stay positive hun.

I'm sending you lots of positive cyber vibes and  


Love Vicxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Rosie 

  on your         

Tina xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Have a healthy and happy pregnancy!

scousemouse
x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations Rosie! That is great news!
I tested yesterday when AF was due and got a BFN, still no sign of AF, hope I am like you! Going to re-test tomorrow if the witch doesn't pitch up!
Have a great pregnancy!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats brill news you must be so pleased!!!! try not to stress and enjoy the moment!! I am sure that everything will be fine!    

Emma x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow girls, thank you so much for your lovely messages, they really mean a lot.

I tested twice again - once in the early hours and got faint line and then this morning and got a strong line. You probably all think I'm mad but I'm going to test again tomorrow and then go to the docs and ask if they'll do a blood test to check my levels. I've had a BFP followed by BFNs in the following days and also a pregnancy where there was no hearbeat at my first scan so I then miscarried, and I'm scared to feel too happy about this in case it doesn't work out again.

Saying that I'm not going to be negative about and am just made up to have got a BFP after all that time since my last one. I'm going to look after myself and eat healthily and hope for the best.   I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again girls, you're a lovely lot.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Rosie that's fantastic news, I'm delighted for you. I hope it all goes well for you.

Tilda x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Tilda. 

I just realised that yesterday when I tested was 17th Feb and that was the date my baby was due last year.   Spooky!!! I'm hoping that's a good omen. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, that is spooky!!

Hope it is a good omen  

I know exactly how you feel about being scared to be excited after having a m/c and ectopic. Least you know it can happen though and hopefully this one is here for good        
Good luck 2moro. xx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations, thats fab news.

Take care

Susan xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Huge  Rosie
Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months 
xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Rosie,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

So very, very pleased for you!

Karen x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Rosie congrats on your   you must be over the moon!

I know the feeling of disbelief only too well but you're definitely pregnant, you couldn't get 3 positives and all be wrong! 

Here's to a very healthy and happy 9 months and here if you have any questions, will try my best to answer them  

Ros
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rosie,

Huge   hun! Really happy for you and thinking   thoughts for this one to stay.

Lots of love

xxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for your kind messages girls. I went to the doc this morning and he wouldn't do a blood test because he said if it's not going to continue there's nothing we can do, which I know is true. I explained that I was a little concerned at the lack of symptoms (and that I knew this was silly as every pg is different) and he said to give it another week and I'll probably have some. I have to take in a urine sample in a week and if that comes back as still positive then go and see him at the end of next week. At least by then (hopefully) I'll be a week and a half further on. I made a real tit of myself in there by bursting into tears though   and he said, there's a symptom. Was very embarrassing and the nurse had to take me off in to her room to calm me down!  

Since I got back I have noticed I'm needing to pee a lot more, so am hoping it's the start of some symptoms. Bring em on - please!  

Thanks again girls - I really don't know where I'd be without all your support.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

Sorry the Dr wouldnt do the bloods, but hey peeing lots is a definate symptom and the emotional bit too!!  That made  me   when he said that to you!! ha ha!

You will be asking for symptoms to go away again soon i expect!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo.   me too as I hadn't thought of it, I just thought I'd gone a bit   and to be honest I think he did too.  

I know it's daft but I want as many symptoms as possible for reassurance. Last time my symptoms disappeared and then I found out the baby had died. I promise I won't moan about any symptoms this time!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Rosie can't blame u 4 being so worried .. thought your GP's comment about u crying was a good enough answer  
Just chill and enjoy it ... I'm sure there will be plenty of "signs" coming your way  
Wishing u a happy healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

you have so many people wishing you good vibes hun                 .. I am sure everything will be fine ..and before you know it you will be full of symptoms..and yes bursting into tears sounds a pretty strong symptom to me. 

Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie, I have only just seen this thread, wow!  I really really hope everything will be perfect for you this time.  Let's hope in a couple of weeks you'll be puking for England   and I mean that in the nicest possible way!

Well done hun, I'm so pleased for you and keeping everything crossed. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Nic, Cat and Sarah. Woke feeling really sick this morning, so hoping it's a good sign.   Did another test this morning - last one I promise!  

Trying to keep busy and not think about it too much until I do the sample next week. It's Tuesday now so not too long right?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tuesday will soon be here Rosie, Promise 

Sickness is a really good sign!! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey thats good news Rosie..sounds like your hormones must be increasing well ..its funny how we all look forward to feeling sick  isn't it     ..
Cat x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi hun not logged on here for so long but saw ur post today -    i hope it goes well for you i'm sure it will


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks girls. You all keep me sane.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rosie - here's to loads of puking !!!!!!!!         make sure you take it easy now won't you?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie  - sounds like a def sign - feeling sick!!

I was so lucky i wasnt ever actually sick, just felt it alot.
Had my mw apt yest and all is well - baby was moving loads! hb was 150, hey its a girl!! ha ha (they say over 140 it is, old wives tale).  

The time does really drag in the first few weeks cos of worrying, i know! good 2 keep busy. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, I will do. Felt a bit sick when I went to bed last night but nothing today.

Jo, just want to feel sick more, then I'll feel a bit more reassured. Had a weird thing this morning - sorry TMI warning   Don't read this if you're squeamish. I went to the loo before and had like a EWCM but more jellyish followed by dark brownish discharge (like stuff with old blood in t) Do you think that's ok? I know there's nothing I can do if it's not.

Glad all was well at the MW appointment. Oooooo, wonder if you're having a girl? If so it means Rosie and I were wrong with our predictions. Did Lesley give you a sex yet (sorry my memory is   at the moment - I know you've already told me this)?

It is dragging but I think moderating on here helps as it takes my mind off it.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Rosie

Brown discharge is very common in early pregnancy hun, I had a lot of it (and red blood) between BFP and 12 weeks.

Relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun, in hindsight I really wish i'd relaxed and enjoyed it more.  I spent far too much worrying.

Enjoy

Bev xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Bev. I'm really trying my best to do that now. I've managed to persuade myself that I can't change the outcome whether good or bad so am just going to try and relax and take care of myself.

Thanks for the reassurance about the discharge too - you know what it's like, still knicker checking  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie, just wanted to say I hope you are doing OK 

SarahP x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah. I'm feeling fine thanks. Glad it's nearly weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosie,

Just seen this huge CONGRATULATIONS to you  

Try to stay   and enjoy.  I was panicing with every twinge etc and have now made myself relax more and enjoy it.

Binty


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Rosy

Just read about your  . Would just like 2 congratulate you     

Good luck and      thoughts and wishes your way

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations Rosie!!!

      

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Julie xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Yep, i had the brown discharge/jellly stuff for the first 10 wks on and off - its normal.

Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Thank you Binty, Lily and Julie. 

Thanks for the reassurance Jo. 

I did another test this morning and it came up positive straight away, so I'm feeling good about the urine sample I have to take to my doc tomorrow. My boobs are really painful too, which I'm happy about.   I know, but it's kind of reassuring.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Rosie P said:


> Thanks for the reassurance about the discharge too - you know what it's like, still knicker checking


That never stops!!! Wait until you start leaking discharge or worse still wetting yourself, that'll step up the knicker checking LOL!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh my lord! At the moment I'd be so grateful to get that far, but can imagine if I do I'll be neurotic!  

Well, did another test this morning and it came up straight away and sent my urine sample into the docs. Roll on Friday when I can go and get if officially confirmed, and I'll be six weeks. 

Thanks for your support girls. I'll keep you posted.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Rosie,

Sounds like this has been a long time coming for you!!

All the best.


Neave
x


----------

